# Pour Noël ce sera ...



## Mondana (12 Décembre 2009)

Pour moi, un Apple tv ...
et vous ?
@+
Mondana


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2009)

une papillote et une clémentine. Et vraissemblablement un Mac Pro Noël prochain si je tiens mes objectifs.


----------



## rizoto (12 Décembre 2009)

J'ai demandé un noob. Et apparemment, cet année, le père noël est en avance.


----------



## landrih (12 Décembre 2009)

aucune idée...
je vous dirai...


----------



## naas (12 Décembre 2009)

J'attendais que le sujet soit transféré avant de poster.
donc pour noel: des fringues classes, parce que je le vaux bien :style:


----------



## gKatarn (12 Décembre 2009)

j'ai commandé une femme moderne qui ne cuise pas trop le rosbif


----------



## Romuald (12 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> j'ai commandé une femme moderne qui ne cuise pas trop le rosbif








Un petit lien pour le trooper


----------



## gKatarn (12 Décembre 2009)

Ton image ne passe pas Romuald


----------



## Dark-Tintin (12 Décembre 2009)

Un multi-effet pour guitare


----------



## naas (12 Décembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Un multi-effet pour guitare



un quoi ?


----------



## duracel (12 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> un quoi ?



Un multi-effet pour guitare !  

C'est pas clair?  :rateau: 

Des prothèses auditives?


----------



## bompi (12 Décembre 2009)

Pour Noël, rien d'intéressant en prévision. Mais en janvier, au pire en février, ça sera pas mal [du moins j'espère].


----------



## naas (12 Décembre 2009)

duracel a dit:


> Un multi-effet pour guitare !
> 
> C'est pas clair?  :rateau:
> 
> Des prothèses auditives?


Tu as un avatar avec un bisounours, tu ne peux donc pas te moquer   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h56 ----------




bompi a dit:


> Pour Noël, rien d'intéressant en prévision. Mais en janvier, au pire en février, ça sera pas mal [du moins j'espère].



Une tablette ?


----------



## duracel (12 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Tu as un avatar avec un bisounours, tu ne peux donc pas te moquer



Je ne me moque pas.
J'apporte de l'aide aux personnes qui en ont besoin.

C'est MON cadeau de noël.........


----------



## bompi (12 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Tu as un avatar avec un bisounours, tu ne peux donc pas te moquer
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h56 ----------
> 
> ...


Ça, je ne serais pas contre. Ou un eLivre, disons.

Mèzenfait il s'agit de tout autre chose, plutôt dans l'horlogerie


----------



## naas (12 Décembre 2009)

Tu nous montreras    
(oui je sais elle est facile)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Décembre 2009)

Du boulot, c'est le plus beau cadeau de Noël que je pourrais avoir. Encore mieux que tous les cadeaux high tech et autres.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Décembre 2009)

Un beau météorite de 50 km de diamètre sur le coin de vos grandes gueules!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2009)

Un robinet thermostatique.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Décembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Un robinet thermostatique.



Voilà un cadeau moderne qui devrait t'attirer les faveurs de notre petit Bobby...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Décembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Un beau météorite de 50 km de diamètre sur le coin de vos grandes gueules!



Ca aussi, c'est bien. Ca résoudrait pas mal de problèmes.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2009)

Une clenche de porte merci.


----------



## JPTK (13 Décembre 2009)

Un cochon, depuis le temps que j'en rêve, et une bonde pour mon évier , ah oui cerise sur le gâteau, une clé de 12 à pipe, mais ouverte au coude, pratique pour les grandes tiges filetées


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Voilà un cadeau moderne qui devrait t'attirer les faveurs de notre petit Bobby...


C'était évidemment le but ! 


Petit, petit, petit ! :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (13 Décembre 2009)

Tiens en parlant de clé à pipe ouverte pour laisser passer les grandes tiges


----------



## tirhum (13 Décembre 2009)

Mondana a dit:


> Pour moi, un Apple tv ...
> et vous ?
> @+
> Mondana


La paix dans le monde... :style:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> La paix dans le monde... :style:


Et une chambre à part pour Madame de Fontenay ?


----------



## tirhum (13 Décembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Et une chambre à part pour Madame de Fontenay ?


Qui ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Du boulot, c'est le plus beau cadeau de Noël que je pourrais avoir. Encore mieux que tous les cadeaux high tech et autres.



Je te souhaite bonne chance .

Pour moi , ce sera un iPhone 3g , GTA episodes from liberty city et puis un iMac 17" d'occase .


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2009)

autant de moyens que Patrick, Nikos, David et Line pour aller voir mes potes à l'hopital.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2009)

Une corde et un accordéon.


----------



## Sindanárië (13 Décembre 2009)

$$$$$$$$$


----------



## naas (13 Décembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Une corde et un accordéon.


Accordé


----------



## rabortx (14 Décembre 2009)

un Dewoitine D520 et une nouvelle exoplanète en dur

RabortX


----------



## gKatarn (14 Décembre 2009)

rabortx a dit:


> un Dewoitine D520



çà se fabrique plus çà de nos jours


----------



## Galuz (14 Décembre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Pour Noël, rien d'intéressant en prévision. Mais en janvier, au pire en février, ça sera pas mal [du moins j'espère].


Pareil. Un ch'ti new MBP par ex...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> La paix dans le monde... :style:



Ca déjà été demandé par Patoch.    


Pour ma part, cette année j'ai décidé d'aider mon prochain et c'est donc moi qui ferait la distribution... de pain dans la tronche.    






Et de un


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Décembre 2009)

Comme pour l'année qui arrive j'ai décidé d'aimer tout le monde, je voudrais bien quelques mines anti-personnel.


----------



## gKatarn (14 Décembre 2009)

avec un "esse" à peronnel ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> mines anti-peronnel.



Tu ne risque pas de faire mal à beaucoup d'enfant avec ce genre de truc.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Décembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


>



Parfois, je me demande ce que je ferais sans toi :love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Décembre 2009)

C'est quoi ces mines qui datent des années 50, n'importe quel débutant les désamorce.






a c'est un vrai modèle qui fait du dégât et design en plus puisque approuvé par karl lagerfeld.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Parfois, je me demande ce que je ferais sans toi :love:



De la télé ?...


----------



## gKatarn (14 Décembre 2009)

Certaines propositions d'OncPatoch me font plus penser à de l'antichar qu'à de l'antipersonnel 


/mode politiquement incorrect : ou alors pour des obèses


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Décembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> De la télé ?...



mékilékon :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h22 ----------




gKatarn a dit:


> Certaines propositions d'OncPatoch me font plus penser à de l'antichar qu'à de l'antipersonnel
> 
> 
> /mode politiquement incorrect : ou alors pour des obèses



Je ne suis pas sectaire.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Certaines propositions d'OncPatoch me font plus penser à de l'antichar qu'à de l'antipersonnel



Certes... Mais c'est le propre du commerce moderne que d'élargir l'offre, au cas où...


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Décembre 2009)

Pour Khyu


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2009)

Il me connait mal, l'enculé.


----------



## gKatarn (14 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pour Khyu



Où est le tabouret


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Décembre 2009)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Décembre 2009)

un kit complet...




*+*


----------



## Romuald (14 Décembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


>


Pas sur que ce soit plus efficace que le générique de premiers baisers...


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> un kit complet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'en a oublié une.
Indispensable.






C'est d'actu en ce moment


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Décembre 2009)

mouai... je vais pas aller loin avec un pot de 100 gr !


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> mouai... je vais pas aller loin avec un pot de 100 gr !



Gourmande


----------



## Bassman (15 Décembre 2009)

C'est pour la nouvelle année, que je sens garnie en boulets en tout genre


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Décembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


>



Commande le même modèle que Ponk, il l'a utilisé au Bar la semaine dernière et apparemment c'est un modèle qui fonctionne pas trop mal


----------



## Gr3gZZ (16 Décembre 2009)

Une petite carte alfa pour faire mumuse avec le réseau des voisins qui sont chez numéricable en clef wep


----------



## naas (16 Décembre 2009)

Pourquoi alpha ?  kismac ne te suffit pas ?


----------



## Gr3gZZ (16 Décembre 2009)

J'ai un Mac book pro 15 pouces et mac a été très genti de brider leur carte.


----------



## JPTK (16 Décembre 2009)

Ouai je l'avais déjà essayé, pour 55  c'est bluffant, putain de son, je suis sûr qu'à ce prix là on peut rien trouver de mieux. Déjà il sert de dock à n'importe quel IPOD/IPHONE, il le recharge et tu peux le piloter via la télécommande, le pied.

Cerise sur le gâteau, en plus d'être tout mimi, il est 100 % écolo.

Bref, moi c'est pour la chambre, super son et ça m'évite de mettre fort dans le salon et d'embêter les voisins connards, sinon le relier à l'ibook pour matter un film avec un son qui tabasse.









> L'iPig est une station iPod au look aussi détonnant que sa qualité sonore. Remarqué lors du dernier CES de Las Vegas et par de nombreux médias, le design de l'iPig a été pensé au service du son et de l'ergonomie. 4 haut-parleurs, deux dans les yeux, deux sous les oreilles qui permettent également de contrôler le volume sonore, le socle abrite un caisson de basses. Et comme l'excellence se niche souvent dans les détails, le sourire de l'adorable cochon s'illumine lorsque vous exécutez une commande !
> En outre, une télécommande permet d'accéder à l'intégralité des réglages.
> Au total, grâce à cette ingénieuse répartition des haut-parleurs, cette station délivre une puissance impressionnante de 23 Watts, un son clair et sans distorsion, réparti avec homogénéité sur 360°. Et pour plus de précision, les basses et aigus sont réglables.
> On appréciera également la présence d'une entrée son pour garantir la compatibilité avec un maximum de périphériques sons (lecteur cd, MP3, téléphone disposant d'une sortie son...).
> ...


----------



## clochelune (16 Décembre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Ouai je l'avais déjà essayé, pour 55 &#8364; c'est bluffant, putain de son, je suis sûr qu'à ce prix là on peut rien trouver de mieux. Déjà il sert de dock à n'importe quel IPOD/IPHONE, il le recharge et tu peux le piloter via la télécommande, le pied.
> 
> Cerise sur le gâteau, en plus d'être tout mimi, il est 100 % écolo.
> 
> Bref, moi c'est pour la chambre, super son et ça m'évite de mettre fort dans le salon et d'embêter les voisins connards, sinon le relier à l'ibook pour matter un film avec un son qui tabasse.



pas mal cet iPig!
ici je m'offre un iMac pour mon Noël ;-) il arrive aujourd'hui...

sinon les lettres illustrées de Van Gogh par mes parents  (6 tomes chez actes sud! un truc géant!! avec des croquis qui préfigurent ses tableaux, les couleurs extra! bref, géant!)
 et l'intégrale des 9 saisons des X.Files par mon chéri! 
et Lautréamont en Pléiade par ma soeur ;-)


----------



## boodou (16 Décembre 2009)

Comment dire ? Pas étonné que ce soit JPTK qui parle de l'iPig ... 
Question : est-ce qu'on peut faire du iBacon avec ?


----------



## JPTK (16 Décembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Comment dire ? Pas étonné que ce soit JPTK qui parle de l'iPig ...



Vas-y précise le fond de ta pensée ? Parce que c'est un produit quasi parfait, très bien conçu, pratique et pas cher ou parce qu'il est cerise sur le gâteau bio/équitable/ecolobobo ? 

Fais gaffe il mord aussi


----------



## TiteLine (16 Décembre 2009)

Voilà une station bien originale  et le prix est effectivement raisonnable .

Mais sa vente est-elle autorisée ...? Pas de risque d'attraper la grippe A? 

Sinon, pour Noël, ça sera ... la surprise (as usual)


----------



## Bassman (16 Décembre 2009)

c'est moche 

23W rms pour un son de tueur ?    

Et alors du plastique écolo pffffrrrrMOUHAHAHAHA 

Vivement la combustion propre !


----------



## da capo (16 Décembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Vivement la combustion propre !



Vraiment de bon coeur :




http://www.ledindon.com/gadgets/8485.php
Un très beau film permet de mieux apprécier la qualité sonore de l'engin.


----------



## rizoto (16 Décembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> c'est moche
> 
> 23W rms pour un son de tueur ?
> 
> ...



Je me suis fait les même remarques...  

Bien qu'un bon son ne veut pas dire gros son...


----------



## Bassman (16 Décembre 2009)

Bien sûr. Mais un son avec une bonne définition veut dire puissance suffisante pour pouvoir le rendre.

Et ça, à moins de 100W, j'y crois moyen&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h30 ----------

En attendant, pour le noel de ma petite nièce (2 mois et demi) j'ai enfin trouvé le cadeau idéal :







Moi ça me fait marrer, et puis elle, elle s'en souviendra jamais, et donc m'en voudra pas.


----------



## JPTK (16 Décembre 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Bien qu'un bon son ne veut pas dire gros son...




Voilà déjà.... de plus pour le prix il offre des meilleures performances que n'importe quelle station pour ipod, il est original et beau (la preuve l'autre le trouve moche), c'est un truc pour la chambre j'ai dit hein, c'est donc en complément de quelque chose de plus sérieux  Je dis juste que pour cette puissance, ce prix, il est tout simplement impressionnant, maintenant si ça peut faire rire les idiots, et bah tannnnnnnnnnnnnnt mieuuuuuuuuuuux !! 

Bref suffit de lire les commentaires sur mocway, 2 pris au hasard :

*9/10  Excellent* 
super produit - son excellent rapport qualité/prix top 
installation 5mn
plaisir d'écoute immediat 
comparer à certains produits dit "haut de gamme"
c'est le top ! un ami a acheter un systeme bose à 400 euros et il est dégouté !!! merci petit cochonnet !! 

*9/10  Excellent* 
super 
je l'ai reçu aujourd'hui et je n'ai pas été déçue! le son est très bon pour un appareil aussi petit, je pensait que le son serait plus ou moins le même que celui d'un poste cd mais c'est loin d'être le cas!
De plus je l'ai commandé en blanc et il est très joli, très "classe". 
Je n'ai pas connecté mon iphone mais j'ai redonné une nouvelle vie au vieil ipod de mon mari qui ne pouvait plus servir à cause de la prise jack cassée. Je suis donc ravie et je conseille vivement cet achat.
Je ne met pas 10 tout simplement parce que je pense qu'il serait vraiment parfait avec la radio. Mais on ne peut pas tout avoir!


----------



## da capo (16 Décembre 2009)

Quelqu'un a des avis de consommateurs pour le cassoulet Leader Price ?
Il manque peu pour que je switche.


----------



## Grug (16 Décembre 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Quelqu'un a des avis de consommateurs pour le cassoulet Leader Price ?
> Il manque peu pour que je switche.



au hasard&#8230;

*9/10  Excellent* 
super produit - son excellent rapport qualité/prix top 
installation 5mn
plaisir d'écoute immediat 
comparer à certains produits dit "haut de gamme"
c'est le top ! un ami a acheter un systeme bose à 400 euros et il est dégouté !!! merci petit cochonnet !!


----------



## da capo (16 Décembre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> au hasard
> 
> *9/10  Excellent*
> super produit - son excellent rapport qualité/prix top
> ...



Et zut ! trop tard :/

J'ai déjà commencé à réchauffer des raviolis.


----------



## gKatarn (16 Décembre 2009)

J'ai tendance à me méfier des avis de consommateurs sur Internet, y a qu'à voir sur l'App Store


----------



## JPTK (16 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> J'ai tendance à me méfier des avis de consommateurs sur Internet, y a qu'à voir sur l'App Store



Jamais regardé sur l'AP par contre, sinon je trouve ça très utile, suffit de les recouper et comparer avec d'autres sites, les avis de la presse, mais ce que je préfère c'est vraiment l'avis du lambda pas débile, du pro exigeant qui mettra en avant les faiblesses et puis du consommateur qui veut un truc assez bon mais qui a pas trop de tunes. A recouper encore avec les avis de la presse et puis voilà. Bon après y a rien de mieux que le "sur place" mais vu que j'avais eu l'occasion de l'essayer déjà, pas de soucis.


----------

